# Xylocaine with Foley cath insert



## nc_coder (Nov 5, 2009)

I know very little about anesthesia and sedation coding.  I have a general surgeon that wants to charge for the use of xylocaine during the insertion of a Foley.  Can we do this?  If so, how do we bill it?  If not, can you point me in a direction to have it in writing when I tell him we can't.
Thank you for the help.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 5, 2009)

No you can't code for the xylocaine.  Per CPT Surgical Package Definition, local infiltration, metacarpal/metatrsal/digital block or topical anesthesia are included in the procedure.


----------

